# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  IntesisHome for Mitsubishi Heavy air conditioner

## chrisp

I’ve been playing with web connecting our air conditioners to allow remote control and monitoring. I thought that I’d post on my experiences with the IntesisHome system and fill in some of the missing instructions and correct some error screen in their installation documentation for the benefit of anyone else going down this path. 
Firstly, I found it quite confusing even trying to work out which IntesisHome module to buy. With the benefit of hindsight, things are somewhat clearer. There are basically two types of IntesisHome interfaces: (a) a universal system that simply sends (and receives?) commands to the air conditioner in the same way as the infrared remote control - i.e. it works much as the OEM remote control but it doesn’t have buttons, but rather it connects to the internet and using an app.  The second type of interface is a unit specific to the particular brand of the air conditioner. These plug directly into the air conditioner via an internal interface and can be completely hidden within the air conditioner. 
I ended up purchasing the latter type specifically for the Mitsubishi Heavy Industries air conditioner. The unit model is MH-AC—WIFI-1. Before you buy one, double check that the unit that you are ordering will suit your particular model. This particular unit only works on some MHI models (and not all of them). Also note, Mitsubishi Heavy and Mitsubishi Electric are two different companies and they use completely different interfaces. 
The unit comes in a small box...       
Inside is the unit, cable, and some very brief instructions.   
The instrutuctions in the box are correct, but very brief. I opened the unit, knocked one of the knock-outs outs, and connected the cable (it only fits one way around).   
The next part is the electically isolate the air conditioner. Then remove the covers from the inside ‘head unit’.    
Then remove the metal cover cover to expose the control board.   
For this particular interface, it plugs in to the CNS connector (the white connector shown in the bottom right of the photo). Please note, this photo have inadvertently rotated so it need to be rotated 90 degrees clockwise to be as viewed from the side of the air conditioner.   
Plug in the other end of the cable and clip it under the feed-through at the bottom of the unit.   
At this stage, work out where you can place the unit within the air conditioner. I planned to place it on the underside within the cover. But, don’t place it yet! 
I reinstalled all the covers except for the corner knock-out cover. I then reconnected the power at the isolator. (Photo inadvertently rotated! The orientation is the same for the two photos above).   
The interface unit should have a steady green light on.   
This is where the official instructions are incorrect. The instructions say to wirelessly connect directly to the module and use a built in web interface to configure the unit. Don’t bother, it doesn’t work! Simply press the ‘connect button’ on the unit, and quickly go to your router and press the corresponding ‘connect’ button. The lights on the interface unit will change, flash, and do some interesting dances. 
You then need to register the unit at your account on the IntesisHome website. The instructions say that you can use their app instead. Again, don’t bother trying to use the app to register the device, it doesn’t work. Use the web interface to do the registration. 
Onc wYou hav it set up in the web interface, the app seems to work fine for controlling the unit (although at first I found that I had to log out and back in again on the app before it worked). 
When is t is all registered, the lights will all go out. I tucked the unit into the air conditioner and replaced the remaining cover. 
I can now control and monitor my air conditioners from anywhere on the web!

----------


## ChocDog

Nice one! Thought about doing something similar with our Daikin but finding solutions suitable and available in Oz for a reasonable price was proving too hard. We'll done.  
....

----------


## kesawi

> This is where the official instructions are incorrect. The instructions say to wirelessly connect directly to the module and use a built in web interface to configure the unit. Don’t bother, it doesn’t work! Simply press the ‘connect button’ on the unit, and quickly go to your router and press the corresponding ‘connect’ button. The lights on the interface unit will change, flash, and do some interesting dances.

  I found these units incredibly frustrating to set up and get working. WPS connect didn't seem to work for me. 
I had to connect to each devices the WLAN, and then load the configuration page by going to http://192.168.10.1/ as the URL given in the instructions (ihconfig.com) didn't resolve. As pointed out the app assumes the device is already connected to your wifi network. 
In order to enter the wireless settings it requires a login, which is not provided in the supplied paperwork. I was able to guess the default username (Admin) and password (admin). 
The units don't like long wifi passwords or non-alphanumeric characters so I had to change my wifi password, which required reconfiguring a number of other IOT devices. The error message simply said wrong SSID details. 
If the device can connect to your wireless network but can't connect to the internet, it won't enter the configuration phase (yellow light flashing). 
If an error occurs when making changes, the browser didn't seem to want  to reconnect to the unit. I had to use a different browser which hadn't  connected before or clear the bowser cache and all saved settings for  the configuration page, and sometimes this doesn't work. The online manual indicates you can reset the unit by holding down the button for 10 seconds but this only seemed to reboot it rather than clear any of the settings and it came back to the red/green flashing light. Power cycling the unit wouldn't work to reset it either. I had to press the button on the unit and use a different browser. 
If you want to hide the wireless module within the unit by the PCB so it is away from any potential source of condensation and leaks, then all of the covers needs to be pulled apart to get to it. 
Once it's working you can do some remote operations and it does give various stats, but it's limited and you can't set the fan speed to auto or activate some features such as silent mode or hi power. 
At nearly $200 each I don't quite think they're worth it, particularly given some of the control limitations. Also if Intensis go out of business or decide to stop supporting it then you're out of luck.

----------


## AlanR

hi ....  I have just bought the MH-AC-WIFI-1 unit for my MHIA SRK50ZSAW aircon.  Your instructions seem very straight forward so I am about to attempt install.  Just one question if I may .... how do you remove the plastic casing from the aircon to access internal panels??

----------


## chrisp

> hi ....  I have just bought the MH-AC-WIFI-1 unit for my MHIA SRK50ZSAW aircon.  Your instructions seem very straight forward so I am about to attempt install.  Just one question if I may .... how do you remove the plastic casing from the aircon to access internal panels??

  Sorry I missed your post. Yes, you need to remove the plastic cover/s (in some models it is only one cover panel, on others it’s a bottom panel and a cover panel) and the metal cover over the control board.

----------


## chrisp

Just an update, I installed yet another of these interfaces and it took me an hour plus to sort the connection out. I dont know if the firmware is different or the apps have changed but it was a bit of a battle to connect the interface to the wifi. 
After trying lots of different approaches (the button-push wifi connection method didnt seem to work this time), this is what worked. 
(a) connect the hardware as described previously. The LED on the interface will glow a steady green to indicate that it is powered up but not connected to the wifi. 
(b) I used an iPad that already had the IntesisHome app loaded. If you havent got the app, download it 
(c) Go to your wifi settings and look for Device-xxxxxx where the xxxxxx corresponds to the last digits of the serial number of your interface (s/n is on the back of the box it came in). Connect the iPad/iPhone/(laptop?) to that wifi network (it wont have internet connectivity). 
(d) go to the IntesisHome app and click settings and then the device + symbol (see photo). The location of the second symbol varies from iPad to iPhone. The picture is for an iPad.   
(e) There will be a few prompt screens. I tried automatic but it didnt work, so I tried manually setting the network parameters and it worked. The interface is now connected to the internet. (The LED will blink, change colour, and eventually go out to indicate that it is connected to the web). 
(f) you then need to link the device in to your facility. I initially used an iPad but the app doesnt seem to work that well. I found that I had to use a PC (Windows) and log in to the Intesis website to properly configure the device in to my facility. 
After all the trial and error, it is now all running.

----------


## chrisp

And the (offical) instructions on how to open the air conditioner to install the interface (for the 2kW - 5kW units)...       
It is similar for the bigger units, except the bigger units don’t have the bottom panel but they have more screws and clips.

----------


## StayCool

HI all,
        After a little bit of initial messing around (and help from this forum!) I had my MHI SRZ80ZRA-W aircon unit running in the Intesis app for about a month.  Prior to me seeing the below email I noticed my unit flashing red. 
"In an effort to provide you a better service and a better user experience our service will stop for a few minutes. This will happen:
>Date: 27/11/2019
>Hour: 09:00 UTC
>IMPORTANT: IntesisHome device LED will start blinking during the execution of this process. No action from you is needed while this is happening. The button should not be pressed" 
I thought I'd maybe lost power and lost the wifi settings from the unit and so tried to fix it and in the process I probably pressed the button 10 times, including holding the button for 10 seconds to reset it.
I haven't been able to get it working since as it won't let me connect to the DEVICE_XXXXX network.  The unit has a solid green light and so I assume it is still working.  After a few wasted nights I contacted Intesis support who were very quick to respond.  They indicated my problems may be a result of too many wifi signals interfering with the unit and that I should build a Faraday cage around the unit.  I laughed - but tried it anyway (iPhone in a foil BBQ tray).  I managed to connect briefly once but couldn't get onto http://192.168.10.1/ before it dropped out again (not easy to type into the phone whilst holding a BBQ tray on the wall  :Redface: )
I've tried from my PC, through the app and through the web login without luck.
Support can't help as the unit is no longer connected to their cloud.
Does anyone have any ideas how I can get my wifi settings into the unit manually or how I can boost the wifi signal from the unit to allow me to connect?
Thank-you for any help you can provide!!
SC
*<[:{)

----------


## mrjaraba

> There are basically two types of IntesisHome interfaces: (a) a universal system that simply sends (and receives?) commands to the air conditioner in the same way as the infrared remote control - i.e. it works much as the OEM remote control but it doesnt have buttons, but rather it connects to the internet and using an app.  The second type of interface is a unit specific to the particular brand of the air conditioner. These plug directly into the air conditioner via an internal interface and can be completely hidden within the air conditioner.

  FWIW, _both_ the AC and RC models of the IntensisHome brand-specific controllers do two-way communication. It's only the IR remote that does one-way communication to the head unit (like a Sensibo, minus the internal humidity and temperature sensor in the unit).  
The difference between the AC version and the RC version is that the RC version connects in-line between a wall-mounted OEM smart controller, so you can use both simultaneously to program your AC units and they all update simlutaneously. The AC version communicates directly to the head unit, so any messages sent via the AC unit will not update on any wall-mounted smart controller. None of these units will update a handheld remote as they are one-way communication devices.

----------


## cuswilliams

> I found these units incredibly frustrating to set up and get working. WPS connect didn't seem to work for me. 
> I had to connect to each devices the WLAN, and then load the configuration page by going to http://192.168.10.1/ as the URL given in the instructions (ihconfig.com) didn't resolve. As pointed out the app assumes the device is already connected to your wifi network. 
> In order to enter the wireless settings it requires a login, which is not provided in the supplied paperwork. I was able to guess the default username (Admin) and password (admin). 
> The units don't like long wifi passwords or non-alphanumeric characters so I had to change my wifi password, which required reconfiguring a number of other IOT devices. The error message simply said wrong SSID details. 
> If the device can connect to your wireless network but can't connect to the internet, it won't enter the configuration phase (yellow light flashing). 
> If an error occurs when making changes, the browser didn't seem to want  to reconnect to the unit. I had to use a different browser which hadn't  connected before or clear the bowser cache and all saved settings for  the configuration page, and sometimes this doesn't work. The online manual indicates you can reset the unit by holding down the button for 10 seconds but this only seemed to reboot it rather than clear any of the settings and it came back to the red/green flashing light. Power cycling the unit wouldn't work to reset it either. I had to press the button on the unit and use a different browser. 
> If you want to hide the wireless module within the unit by the PCB so it is away from any potential source of condensation and leaks, then all of the covers needs to be pulled apart to get to it. 
> Once it's working you can do some remote operations and it does give various stats, but it's limited and you can't set the fan speed to auto or activate some features such as silent mode or hi power. 
> At nearly $200 each I don't quite think they're worth it, particularly given some of the control limitations. Also if Intensis go out of business or decide to stop supporting it then you're out of luck.

  This puts me off trying to DIY - Im not great with networking stuff.  
Were getting MHI bulkhead split units installed in a new build right now. The AC company wants an eye watering $350 per unit for the wifi adapter. I can see I can get online for less than $200. We have six units.  
If I paid the AC guys to install one would it be any easier to connect the remaining units to the network if I installed my own adapters later do you think? 
The other option is the Sensibo (c$100 per unit) - but not fully integrated as per the Intesis option.  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## phild01

Hi cuswilliams, sorry for the delay with your post, would you please change your profile location to be more specific, state level as a minimum. It helps for advice (regs, services, products etc).

----------


## roycke

hi,
i have a mhi srk50sz with the intesis module and the accloud app.  im missing te following:
i can not set the fanspeed too "auto" 
its is not possible to adjust the horizontal air vents, its just not there. 
do more people have this is or this a hardware/software issue?

----------

